# Review of the Bosch 4000 Portable Table Saw and Folding Stand



## Tangle

Mark,
I've been considering getting one of these to take along on installations. I think you've sold me. We keep a Hitachi chow saw tuned on a wheeled stand to use for finish and I've thought we need to take a table saw and a small jointer with us as well. Probably wouldn't hurt to take a lunch box planer as well. Then we need a dedicated trailer to haul all this stuff…..................... I think I'll just build saddles for a while. I don't have to install them.


----------



## Chipncut

A fine review Mark.

Ever since you did this review, I've looked at them in the stores.

Someday I may upgrade, & I'm going to keep it on my list.

I really like the collapsible stand.

If I had this saw, I could sell a couple of my saws.


----------



## gizmodyne

Comprehensive review.

I made a deal with my wife to sell my portable Ridgid when I got a cabinet saw. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## decoustudio

Oh John, John, John:

to give you a page out of the Mark DeCou Marriage Manual:

"After agreeing to sell anything to get something else, always put the price so high that nobody will buy it. Then, after some time, the wife will forget about the deal, and you can buy more tools. This process worked well for my old '72 Corvette, and allowed me to keep it for another three years. However, it did not work on my '74 FLH Harley, or my '84 FLHT Harley. That is when I learned that pricing must be set at 'crazy' high prices, or some nut will buy it."

(I miss the old '74 Hog, but not the Corvette)

From another Page:

"If you want a new table saw, or any tool, you might first have to kill the old tool. Ok, how is that to be done? Well, just kill it, but make it look like an accident. Either leave it somewhere at a job, or accidentally drop it in the trash can, or keep knocking it off on the floor. If none of that works, then you can always tape a screw driver to a long wood stick, and stick the screw driver into the tool while it is running."

From another Page:
"If your wife wants you to do a project for her, then you MUST buy a special tool for IT. This way she sees the purchase of the tool as a promise of LOVE from you."

And a Gem from another Page:

"If you want to buy tools, then you first must be willing to buy kitchen stuff, or clothes, or quilting supplies, or whatever she is into. I never hesistate to buy anything quickly that my wife needs in the kitchen. Once when the microwave quit, I was in Sears buying a new one before the sun went down. This week, she needed a new Food Processor, and we had one ordered on Amazon as quick as my dial-up internet would work. So, the key here is to 'deposit' love early, and often, into the 'bank account' so that the rails are greased when you drop the bomb that you NEED a Grizzly Saw."

And one final Gem:
"As for tools, you never WANT anything. You NEED it. Always talk about IT in that fashion, and always have your friends tell their wives how you NEED a certain tool, so that it will get back to your own wife."

An older gentlmen at the local Woodworker's Guild was demonstrating some techniques on his fancy new Router Table setup. A question from the crowd in the Q&A session asked him why he did a certain technique in his demonstration that could be done better on another tool. His response was great, "Well, I told my wife I needed this $900 set up for my woodworking, and by golly I had better be seen using it if I want any more."

So, for that one, a Final Gem:
"When you use the other techniques to get the tool you NEED. Make sure that you are using that tool often, and in the sight of your wife. And always tell her how much you love her for allowing you to get the tool you needed so badly."

Just remember guys, I'm pulling for you. Oh, gotta go, sweetie is calling and needs something….......

(Small Print Note: I know nothing about how to get along with a wife, use this information for recreational, and entertainment purposes only.)


----------



## gizmodyne

Mark.. Sadly your good advice came too late.


----------



## mrtrim

well now that im armed with all this great information , maybe ill get re- married !! lol


----------



## mrtrim

or not !


----------



## Greg3G

Mark, I stumbled across those same principles over the course of the past 20 years. My problem is my wife has developed rather expensive tastes. At one time, she was complaining a bit (ok…a quite a bit….ok, rather pointed comments) about the amount of money I had spent on tools for the shop. Now keep in mind that I had done this over the course of several years and had been very careful on what I had paid. The short of the story is she wanted a new wedding ring set, one with a big rock. So, being the dutiful husband, (once I got the message … and that took me a while) I went down to the local jeweler and I picked out the stone, worked up the design with the jeweler and had them make her a new wedding set, She was happy, and that made me happy.

This latest time, she wanted a new washer and dryer. Again, be attentive husband (it took me a lot less time to catch on.) We went and purchased a new LG washer dryer with all the bells and whistles. She's happy, I guess its time to start shopping for a new jointer or lathe


----------



## LeeJ

Hey Mark;

This is an excellent review. Not referring to the saw, but your presentation.

I do have the older version of this saw, and it too has proven itself to be a quality machine.

You might consider a side job doing reviews!

Lee


----------



## Muddler

I vote for a t-shirt for ya based on how extensive your review was!

and, guys, I can attest to the "need" thing and the "spend money on her hobbies and needs to get your own" when it comes to buying tools - it will, most definately pay off!!!

Mike


----------



## decoustudio

Muddler: I like t-shirts. And contrary to some beliefs, the fact that my photo is on the T-Shirt offer for LJ, I have nothing to do with the sales of the shirts. I may have the first one printed, but Martin gets all of the sales money to support the website. Martin asked to use my photo, and I allowed him, that's all.

Lee: I would enjoy doing paid reviews, but I can't agree to any strings being attached. I would have to be able to say what I think, good, and bad, despite who has advertised in the magazine, or book. Does that ever happen? Send me one of those whiz-ding table saw things you make (Ezee-Feed), I'll tell you what I think. Ha.

Greg: I will be doing my jointer review soon. I need to find the photos I have already taken of it. They are lost in my photo files. Don't buy anything until you read about the Grizzly though! And, think "BIG!" Don't settle for a short, or narrow one, you'll be sorry…........

Thanks for the kudos folks,
Mark


----------



## Greg3G

I look forward to seeing your review on the Jointer. I've been thinking about getting one for a while. I'm tired of trying to work without one.


----------



## pastor_shane

I too have the older model of this saw with the gravity rise stand. Right now this is my only table saw due to $$$, but I can say that is has served me well. You could think about improving the fence, however I think it is pretty decent right out of the box. I chose instead to add a Jessem Mastr Slide to the saw to make it more versatile. I have been using it over a year with the sliding table and it has turned out everything from a pie safe to a bed to picture frames!

Great review, this is indeed one capable saw!


----------



## LeeJ

Hey Mark;

Not sound cocky or anything, but I don't need to send you one to know what you would think.

You would be in love all over again. As a pro, you stand the most to gain, using it.

Having just recently turned the big 50; I appreciate that thing even more. Seems the plywood companies have started using heavier glue!

Seriously, we've sold them to a couple fellows who were no longer able to handle heavy boards and sheet materials due to physical conditions.

They were thrilled to find us and buy the unit. It meant they could extend their hobby for a while longer.

One fellow had a serious problem with his hands, (some kind of bone condition). His Doctor is a friend of his as well as a woodworker, told him to give up woodworking. He bought our unit, and managed to continue woodworking, and also convince the doctor he needed one as well!

I've noticed in you're pictures, you aren't getting any younger either. Maybe you should have your wife help you cut some plywood a few times, then come across my device on the internet.

I bet she would insist you buy it! For your own well being of course, even though she loves to work with you in the shop! LOL

Take care;

Lee


----------



## cajunpen

Excellent review Mark. I have the Bosch 4000 and absolutely love it. It's extremely accurate for what I do. I don't have the space for a cabinet saw - but most of what I build is small projects like boxes, clocks, etc. I've had my for several years and still feel as good about buying it as the first day. I have added a Forest WWII blade to it and that did make a huge difference in the quality of the cuts. Bottom line - Great Saw for the price.


----------



## TroutGuy

I love my 4000 too! It does what I need it to do. With a couple of 'upgrades' (fence and miter gauge) it is more than accurate enough for my (generally) small projects.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thats a nice saw for jobsite use.


----------



## JRB

I've had one of these saws for some time now and sad to say mine just bit the dust. Although I've purchased a new JET for my shop, I think I'll rebuild the motor since I've been very pleased with how it has performed. Again, you have to realize the dollars to quality ratio in reviewing this tool.

Overall, I give it high grades. I have used my saw to build cabinets, bars and all sorts of built-in's. I've cut black walnut, maple, white & red oak, even cocobolo. I only have 2 complaints: the first is the problem with dust collection (which was widely know) and the second was the vibration when cutting heavier stock.

I was able to virtually eliminate the vibration and vastly improve the cut quality by installing a glue-line blade.
The blade doesn't come cheap (apx. $70) but in my opinion worth every cent.


----------



## ed78

I just picked one up on craigslist for a good deal.

Still getting familiar with it (and it's my first table saw), but I can't seem to figure out why the crank-wheel isn't adjusting the height of the blade - I don't see any details in the user manual about this.

Anyone ever encounter this? Needs repair or am I just being stupid? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bertha

I think a Powermatic PM2000 is better. Juuuuuussssttt Kidddddinggg!  I entirely appreciate where you're coming from. I could have bought an expensive cabinet saw & planned to until I found a charming vintage JET contractor saw. It's got plenty of power for my uses, cuts straight, and has reasonable dust collection. Anything I cut on it will end up getting handplaned anyway, so for my purposes, it's perfect.

Do I still stroke the Powermatic in inappropriate ways anytime I see one? Sure! Will I buy one at some point? Most likely. But it sounds like we're both happy with our crummy tablesaws .


----------



## NBeener

Annnnnd …. coming at the same thing from the opposite direction as *Al* (*Bertha*) ....

I'm fond of saying that I'm hopelessly satisfied with, and impressed by, my 4100 (the newer version of this saw).

I added an Incra 1000SE miter gauge, the infeed and outfeed extensions, and a Forrest WWII blade. I also bought the model with the digital rip fence-a very cool addition, but-in honesty-one that I don't much use, anymore. No particular reason. I just … feel better using my Pinnacle rule or gauge blocks to set the fence.

And as I always say …. do I WANT a cabinet saw-probably an older Uni that I can restore ?? Of course I do.

But do I NEED a cabinet saw ?

Not so far.

Not for ANY reason that I've been able to figure out.

I get accurate repeatable cuts on my Bosch. My fence is rock stable, and doesn't deflect. The saw aligns out to nothing more than a few thousandths. It has all the power I've needed to do ANY cuts I've asked of it.

Enough so that I've never mounted my Freud Diablo rip blade, even when doing a fair amount of ripping, like … prepping the stock for my workbench top.

And I HAVE gotten plenty of use out of my 6" Forrest Dado King, and put lengthy dadoes in things like hard maple.

The dust collection is good. I'd say 90% of what dust I DO get is topside. The safety features on the saw impress me, every time I use the saw. They're TOO easy NOT to use (IMHO).

I read one review that DID make a great point. I wish the power switch were a ginormous mag switch, and MAY replace mine. Even though we develop habits to locate things like this without much thought …. it's still not dead simple, and I wish it were.

Easily fixed, though, and TRULY a nitpick on what's otherwise an excellent saw.


----------

